# Trenton, MO Tractor Show - June 15-16th, 2012



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's time for the annual Trenton, MO Farm Equipment Show June 15th & 16th! Show will be held at the NCMO Fair grounds livestock pavilion. .3 mile north of 9th St. & Oklahoma Ave. stop light. 

Most anything farm & garden related is welcome (tractors, machinery, L&G, old trucks, etc.), no entry fees, large area under roof. There will be a approx. 1 hour drive at 1 pm (weather permitting) past the nursing homes & through town (about 4 miles). 

Farm/L&G swap meet included! 

Contact: 
Lowell gates 
[email protected]


----------

